# Suche PC-Mikrofon für max. 50 Euro



## DerXanny (29. Oktober 2015)

*Suche PC-Mikrofon für max. 50 Euro*

Hallo,

ich suche ein sehr gutes Mikrofon.

Es kann auch eine Webcam sein, mit integrierten Richtmikro, mit super Aufnahmequalität.
Möchte es für Skype und TS benutzen. (max.50€)

Auch ein Tischmikro oder nur Richtmikro kann es sein, es gibt da leider keine aktuellen Test, nur von 2012.
Habe da nur ein evtl. Clipmikro gefunden, weiß aber nicht ob der ausreicht.
https://www.alternate.de/Zalman/ZM-MIC1-Mikrofon/html/product/45362?event=search
Die Bewertung sind 27x5 Sterne, aber ich möchte ungern an einem Kabel hängen.

Vielleicht kennt sich jemand damit aus, es muss keine Studioqualität sein.

Gruss Xanny


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche PC-Mikrofon für max. 50 Euro*

Das ZM-MIC1 ist durchaus eine gute Wahl, wenn man denn keinen Blindgänger erwischt. Bei dem geringen Preis muss man nunmal auch mit einer ungünstigen Serienstreuung rechnen.

Alternativ fiele mir bis 50 Euronen noch das Samson Go Mic ein:
Samson Go Mic USB Mikrofon

Leicht drüber gibts auch noch das Samson Meteor:
Samson Meteor
Kriegst du gebraucht (eBay, Kleinanzeigen) sogar regelrecht hinterhergeschmissen 

*PS: *eigentlich gehören solche Threads in den Sound +  HiFi Bereich


----------



## DerXanny (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche PC-Mikrofon für max. 50 Euro*

OK, kann ja jemand verschieben wenn geht.

Schaue ich mir alles an, danke für die Tipps.

Gibt es ein Webcam-Tipp? reicht da das Logitech C230?


----------



## Pronounta (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche PC-Mikrofon für max. 50 Euro*

Reichen für was? Kommt immer drauf an


----------



## DerXanny (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche PC-Mikrofon für max. 50 Euro*

TS und Skype, möchte das Mikro verwenden, da das integrierte Mikro vom Headset eine super schlechte Qualität nur bietet.


----------



## Pronounta (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche PC-Mikrofon für max. 50 Euro*

Du meinst das C270, richtig?
Verstehen könnte man dich, aber erwarte keine gute Qualität


----------



## DerXanny (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche PC-Mikrofon für max. 50 Euro*

Ja, ok.
Dann muss wohl doch ein neues Headset her, danke für die Tipps.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche PC-Mikrofon für max. 50 Euro*

Mit einem neuen Headset wird es qualitativ aber auch nicht unbedingt besser werden.
Da würde ich mich lieber für eine kleine USB-Variante entscheiden oder gleich in ein ModMic investieren.


----------



## kelsior (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche PC-Mikrofon für max. 50 Euro*

Sicher dass du das Headset richtig eingestellt hast? Weil selbst die günstigsten Headsets die ich gesehen habe hatten zumindest ein einigermaßen brauchbares Mikrofon.

Sonst habe auch ein Zalman Mic und das reicht für solche Sachen aus.


----------



## ToflixGamer (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche PC-Mikrofon für max. 50 Euro*

Ansonsten wäre meine Empfehlung n paar gute Kopfhörer bzw. das alte Headset, sofern der Sound davon gut ist, und ein ModMic dazu.

Das ModMic gibt's in 2 verschiedenen Varianten (Omni-direktional, Uni-direktonial, Einlesen über das Thema auf modmic.com) für ca. 55-60€ auf Caseking.de


----------



## Körschgen (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche PC-Mikrofon für max. 50 Euro*

Kauf dir gescheite Kopfhörer plus Mikro.
-Samson Go Mic
-Antlion Modmic
-Zalman z1

Alle zu empfehlen...

Headsets sind meist müll.
Höchstens das Hyper x Cloud.


----------

